# Tool Needed at Work



## rake60 (Apr 27, 2012)

Our maintenance man had to borrow a tool from the machine manufacturer to remove a part
that is threaded into a fit that is about 3 inches deep in a 1-1/2 inch diameter recess.
The part has 4 holes in it's face for a face spanner type of tool to engage.

Yesterday he showed me the borrowed tool and asked if I could make one so we'd have one of our own.
I had time today to make it for him.
In the industry they call it "reverse engineering", I call it making a copy of what they did.







It's actually pretty simple.
Screw four 10-32 set screws into the tapped holes on the end to fit into the holes in the part and you're good to go.

The center bore is just for clearance over a nut on the part and the 3/8" cross hole is for a piece of round stock to
go through to turn it.

It was a fun little project.

Rick


----------



## AussieJimG (Apr 27, 2012)

Simple enough (when you know how) and does wonders for ones reputation.

Jim


----------



## raggle (Apr 27, 2012)

When I was about 18 I struggled to find a way to remove the flywheel mag from a 125cc Royal Enfield. My dad had a peep and next day came home from work with a puller he'd made (at someone's expense) He'd even oil-black finished it.

7 or 8 years later I had an Enfield 500 twin which needed a puller for the clutch center. Dad's puller came to the rescue and was a perfect fit. Sadly he'd died in 1961 when I was 19 so I had to thank him with a prayer.

Ray


----------



## rake60 (Apr 27, 2012)

I've made a few specialty pullers in my days.

Back in my antique engine restoration days, I bought these remains of a 1935 Briggs Model Y
washing machine engine.






The flywheel was secured to the crankshaft with a bolt through a cross drill hole.






It took a special puller with pins to remove that flywheel.
I made my own by modifying a cheap two jaw puller from the local auto parts store.






After I was finished with it, I put it on eBay and it sold instantly.
Then I made six more and sold them on eBay as well.

As for the Model Y, it ended up looking like this:






And, it did run.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oqi5JuDEYGY[/ame]

I'd bet starting up your washing machine too early on the weekend mornings might make you
unpopular in the neighborhood. 

It also ended up on the eBay auction block to help buy more machines for my hobby shop.
I have another 90% complete Briggs Model Y in the basement that is destined to go to a certain
model engine builder to be scaled down to a miniature version.

Rick


----------



## Don1966 (Apr 27, 2012)

That's a beautiful job you did on tht engine Rick. I like old things that need restoring myself. 

Don


----------



## ProdEng (Apr 28, 2012)

That's precisely how I feel, an old thing that needs restoring


----------



## Maryak (Apr 28, 2012)

Don1966  said:
			
		

> I like old things that need restoring myself.
> Don



If you promise it won't hurt too much.................................I may be interested. 

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Don1966 (Apr 28, 2012)

Maryak  said:
			
		

> If you promise it won't hurt too much.................................I may be interested.
> 
> Best Regards
> Bob


Gee guys I could us some restoring myself LOL!

Don


----------



## Stan (Apr 28, 2012)

It must be a lot warmer in Pennsylvania than I thought. Running a B&S in the house with a muffler on it is a very dangerous practice. In Canada washing machines came with a B&S or the more popular Iron Horse engine, no muffler, but a length of 1" flexible steel exhaust hose that the housewife stuck out her kitchen window on washday.


----------



## b.lindsey (Apr 28, 2012)

Hey Rick, that "y" has me all drooling and lusting ...just want to finish up the Rider Ericsson here in the next month and will be looking for another "bigger" project :big:


----------



## rake60 (Apr 28, 2012)

Stan  said:
			
		

> It must be a lot warmer in Pennsylvania than I thought. Running a B&S in the house with a muffler on it is a very dangerous practice. In Canada washing machines came with a B&S or the more popular Iron Horse engine, no muffler, but a length of 1" flexible steel exhaust hose that the housewife stuck out her kitchen window on washday.



Maytag had the best hose and muffler set up.
Housewives learned to drop that ball muffler end into a large bucket of water outside.
It made it quieter and kept the exhaust smoke from getting to the clothes drying on the line.






That is a Model 72 with a Fruit Jar Engine. That engine was made from 1922 to 1926.
I've never seen one of those engines in person, and couldn't afford to buy one of I did.
They go for thousands.

I do have a Maytag Model 92.

As Found: Seized up and missing a few parts.





One Month Later:





They were 2 stroke hit and miss engines.
Kind of cool to hear them running.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ncXE69QEWy4[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LkoII8hsg8w[/ame]

The modern muffler was mounted with a home made adapter.
Again, nothing exciting, I just welded a 3/4" pipe coupler to a hand made flange.












_
*Now I'm getting interested in doing another antique engine restoration.*_ 

Rick


----------



## bazzz (Apr 29, 2012)

You have a nice looking Maytag engine Rick. I have two in the garage that need rebuilding or restoring. I hope to be able to pull parts from both to get one of them running. Your video has given me some inspiration to get started. I know this is a model engine forum so would it be OK to post questons of the rebuild of the full size engine?

Dave


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Apr 29, 2012)

I was about 10 years old when electricity came to my part of Ontario. For the next 5 years, all of the local housewives woould give you their old gasoline powered washing machines just to get rid of them. It broke my heart that the engines weren't quite powerful enough to drive a go kart. Although I did have one rigged on my bicycle for a while, and on a paddle wheel boat.


----------



## rake60 (Apr 30, 2012)

bazzz  said:
			
		

> You have a nice looking Maytag engine Rick. I have two in the garage that need rebuilding or restoring. I hope to be able to pull parts from both to get one of them running. Your video has given me some inspiration to get started. I know this is a model engine forum so would it be OK to post questons of the rebuild of the full size engine?
> 
> Dave



I certainly have no problem with that!
The Break Room board is open to any such topics.

My home hobby machine shop was originally assembled and tooled to make replacement parts
for my antiques engine restoration when old stocks had dried up.
The model building came along later in time and led to this.

If you happen to need a service manuals for those old Maytag's, I have them.



			
				Brian Rupnow  said:
			
		

> I was about 10 years old when electricity came to my part of Ontario. For the next 5 years, all of the local housewives woould give you their old gasoline powered washing machines just to get rid of them. It broke my heart that the engines weren't quite powerful enough to drive a go kart. Although I did have one rigged on my bicycle for a while, and on a paddle wheel boat.



I saw a Maytag Racer go kart at an auction once. 
The _*Maytag Collector's Club Website*_ has a good write up on them.

That was another auction that I had to walk away from or go broke! 

Rick


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Apr 30, 2012)

The engines I was familiar with were the Briggs and Stratton, which I think my uncle said was 5/8 horsepower and had a vertical cylinder, and the Iron Horse which was slightly more powerfull but the cylinder was on an angle.


----------



## steamer (Apr 30, 2012)

Now I'm getting interested in doing another antique engine restoration. 

Rick




OH I have one stewing on the back burner.....A Fitzhenry Guptal forest fire pump

The engine is free, the pump really needs new plungers....but it's all there.

Dave


----------



## rake60 (Apr 30, 2012)

Brian Rupnow  said:
			
		

> The engines I was familiar with were the Briggs and Stratton, which I think my uncle said was 5/8 horsepower and had a vertical cylinder, and the Iron Horse which was slightly more powerfull but the cylinder was on an angle.



The Doodle Bug Scooter was first manufactured with a Briggs Model NP engine in it.

I sold my Johnson Iron Horse.






Some of these have also been sold, but I still have a few of them hanging around.






Front to back:
Briggs WM - Briggs WMB - Clinton A301
Briggs 5S - Briggs IR-6 - Briggs 8-R6 - Briggs 6S -Briggs 6B-HS
Briggs WI - Briggs N - Clinton 3100-3105

And then...
I have this Jager cement mixer engine that I need to get back to someday.






Rick


----------



## bazzz (Apr 30, 2012)

Nice collection of old engines Rick. I have some copied pages of a manual for my Maytags. I may take you up on your offer at a later date. Thanks,


Dave


----------

